# More gets done every day



## Fatboynotslim (Oct 25, 2011)

God bless Rich Pin he has put on You tube video on everything you need to do to remove to get the engine out of a Saturn SL1. I would be lost without him.
I have a Haynes manual but it like gobbledegook! So I just do what old Rich Pin say to do this. I have now removed the alternator and the starter motor. All the wire hareness is clear and just because I was in the mood I removed the exhaust.I also removed the intake manifold.

Fatboynotslim


----------

